
Any studies showing the effectiveness of AdSense? - tx

======
yubrew
When you sign up for AdWords, you can decide to display your ads on content
sites. It's literally a box that you uncheck, and then you are on google.com
search only.

Purchasing AdWords and optimizing it is a science in and of itself.
goodkeywords.com provides a useful tool for researching different potential
key words. Then you can use G's sandbox or the Overture key word pricing to
project ROI. You want to shoot for at least a 1% conversion rate on the
AdWords advertising.

I have been out of this area for a couple months, but send me an e-mail if you
have other general questions. Maybe I can help out.

------
tx
How effective is AdSense? Having read recently about people buying google ads
and having issues with their money "wasted" (I'm quoting) on AdSense placement
(ads showing up on other people's websites, where people are not clicking on
them as much or not at all), I am curious if there have been any attempts to
measure the effectiveness of AdSense.

Personally, if I ever pay Google, I'd want my ads to show up on google.com
only (something they discourage you to do) but I'd be glad to be wrong.

~~~
webwright
My experience indicates that adsense is less effective than traditional
search-results google advertising.

I'm confused by the phrase "having issues with their money "wasted" (I'm
quoting) on AdSense placement (ads showing up on other people's websites,
where people are not clicking on them as much or not at all)".

You pay for the click (or VERY little for views-- CPM). What people SHOULD be
concerned about is the higher rate of click fraud on adsense ads (publishers
have a vested interest in getting people to click on their ads). They should
also be concerned about the gray area of "ad confusion" - designing an adsense
site in such a way that the ads seem less like ads and more like normal site
navigation.

I'd avoid the Adsense publishing network altogether.

